
Computer Science Education Act - mikeevans
http://www.computinginthecore.org/csea
======
27182818284
A friend of mine said something very profound over beers the other night in
reference to an algorithms II course he took at the local university

    
    
        "You can have a career after taking just that course."
    

Now, it isn't quite that simple—the statement isn't 100% correct, but it does
touch on something special. With a basic algorithms course passed, (i.e., you
did the homework, participated, and didn't just watch all the lectures in a
weekend binge) you can probably get a basic career these days. You won't work
for Facebook or Google, but the knowledge learned in just an algorithms course
combined with our modern society's demand for those skills means you can find
work and even a career.

That's amazing.

------
nickmain
Didn't they try this before ?
[http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/112/s1614](http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/112/s1614)

"Status: Died (Referred to Committee)"

